# My boy



## Guest (Nov 4, 2007)

This is a pic of my Male. He belonged to my mum and her friend who bred him but he now lives with me. He is only 17 months old and such a character and he adores my youngest son.
We will continue to show him in 2008 and he is soon to be hip scored


----------



## Stacey86 (Nov 1, 2007)

Aww sooo cute!


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2007)

I love Douge de Bordeaux - not sure if I've spelt that right? Fantastic breed!


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

aw hes a beaut!! does he drool really bad!?


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

I love his face - he looks like I feel when I have a hangover


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2007)

Fantastic pic of an awesome breed!


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2007)

He is a clown and his favourite sport is to drink a bowl of water and then wipe all the slobber on the nearest person to him! Weighing in at 65k he also likes to sit on your knee- I think he likes the sound of all the air leaving your body!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

oh what a really good looking boy


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

blimey his hugh, how much does he weigh,


----------



## pottyhouse (Nov 4, 2007)

beautiful he has such a puzzled look on his face


----------



## jennifer (Nov 2, 2007)

he looks gorgeous


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

stunning dog but wouldnt want him on my knee


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2007)

That's just over 10 stone in old money 

What a belter!


----------



## Carob (Nov 2, 2007)

He's lovely but probably bigger than I am. Very handsome boy.


----------



## ALLARNICE BULLDOGS (Nov 6, 2007)

hes absolutly georgeous im a sucker for a wrinckly face


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2007)

stunning head on him


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2007)

kirksandallchins said:


> I love his face - he looks like I feel when I have a hangover


LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2007)

He is very sweet.


----------

